# John's 20g Planted Tank (6/22/05 - Finally Planted)



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I've received so many plants, it almost looks like a jungle once it all grows! I believe the rotala thats floating is indica but not sure. As you can see the moss really grew perfect on my driftwood so I decided to attach what ever I had left to a few other pieces of driftwood including the one with the java fern windelov on it.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmmm. The pictures aren't showing up for me.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Me either?


----------



## hOAGART (May 13, 2004)

I cant see it either hmm....


----------



## woodymdt (Feb 4, 2005)

I think it's pretty....
I like that gunmetal grey look.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I believe my server is down at the moment. It was working after I posted it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Plants are showing now!


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good! what plant is this in the foreground? is it dwarf sag?










thanks


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah it's dwarf sag.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool thanks...Definatly adding that to my plant list


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking good. Post some pictures so that we can see it grow in.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Who are you referring to eric?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Jdinh04 said:


> Who are you referring to eric?


Whoever started this post... :icon_roll


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hahaha, I already did posted pictures.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Ibn said:


> Looking good. Post some pictures so that we can see it grow in.


See the ending...grown in? Tank looks planted at the moment, but it has a lot of filling in left.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

It hasn't grown in or fill in it, do you mean post some pictures when it fills in?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Update 4/05/05*

I am picture crazy so I like to take pictures every now and then. Here is what my tank look as of today, i'm going to get more red ludwigia and hopefully fill in all the empty spaces 

*Plants:*
- Dwarf Hairgrass
- Anubias Barteri
- Java Fern Windelov
- Java Fern Regular
- Java Moss
- Red Ludwigia Repens (broaded and narrow leaves)
- Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown
- Dwarf Sagitaria

*Inhabitants:*
- 9 Neon Tetras
- 1 Otocinclus (survivor of 5, need to get him friends!)
- Pr. Microgeophagus Ramirez (comming soon!)










Enjoy!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I recieved some more red ludwigia today that will be planted in the left background. Thanks to marc!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, I can see the pictures now. Looking good. The L. repens should fill in that corner nicely.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, I filled in the corner with the l. repens I got from marc, it looks so much better now


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks good what kind of lighting you runnin? Are you dosing yet or no?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a compact retrofit old model jbj lighting, 1 55watt flourescent, 10,000K and 1 55watt atinic blue, 6,500K (not using). I am dosing 10 ml micro nutrients each week, flourish and flourish excel.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Theres an update, thanks again to Marc for sending me some red ludwigia repens.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

The L.Repens is really taken off. Looks good I can imagine it mature, very nice. Hurry up foreground!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, yes the foreground is slowly growing.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

The ludwigia had an amazing effect on the look of the tank. It has more color and looks more complete now. Very nice.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you, i'm looking forward to getting a bit more with in weeks to come. I am also going to start working on the foreground and see how things go.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Once I get all the plants in place and work on a layout I want, it will be time for my stocking. Right now I have 9 neon tetras, 1 otocinclus. I am looking into getting a pair of blue rams, and a couple of more otos. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mobern (Mar 19, 2004)

9 Neon Tetras, 3 Otocinclus, 5 Panda Cories, and 2 Blue Rams will probably work nicely... Cories are just a suggestion for a bottom feeder (personally my favorite) but dwarf loaches and Khuli Loaches will work instead if preferred. 

Looking fabulous!

Mobern


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I had cories with bolivian rams a while ago, and it wasn't so great. If I hadn't have the oto, I would of gotten 2 siamensis but I feel a bit sorry for the oto by him self so I wanna get him some buddies.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Oh man you are going to be pulling your hair out trying to figure out what to do with all the repens! Looking good- your tank will be overflowing with plants once you get your new lights!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

LOL, Marc thanks so much man =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Update 4/20/05*

Well, the red ludwigia repens from marc came and also my lighting. I did a typo and actually i was 65watts, so i'm at 3.25wpg.

Here are some pictures:














































It looks soo much better now =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Does anybody know what kind of plant this is? Its not glossostigma for sure.









Full tank shot, this will yet be my only tank until I have time to setup another one. This tank setup has cost me over $300, this includes plants, light, filter, substrate, fertilizers, decorations, etc ...









This is the side view of my new jbj lighting w/ 2 45mm fans I believe.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

That plants looks a lot like my Marsilea quadrifolia (aquatic clover), so I'm guessing it is a Marsilea species. It took mine quite a while to get established (possibly because of some shading issues). But, it nice and full now and I've been happy with it.

Great progress! Tanks liking super.
Brian.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Brian, I've also heard it was marsilea as well. Anywho thanks again to Marc for supplying me w/ great plants. Does the marsilea also grows the same way as glossostigma? such as creating a carpet? 

Would you guys think 3.25wpg is sufficient to grow hairgrass and glosso? Let me know, thanks! I'm a total noob!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Marselia takes longer to get established than Glosso, but once it does it blankets with a vengance. Also, it is not a delicate groundcover like Glosso as the root structure is very tough and coarse.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice tank man, and I like the new lights roud: . 



> Would you guys think 3.25wpg is sufficient to grow hairgrass and glosso? Let me know, thanks! I'm a total noob!


Yes, glosso should do fine with that lighting as long as it is not shaded. Once it gets going it is hard to stop. Almost grows as fast as anacharis


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

that is marselia, but with emergent growth. When grown submerged, it looks less like clover and more like glosso. I'm sorry to say that means it will take even longer to get established... oh well. Good luck with the tank. roud:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

No problem, thanks for all your comments. I can't wait to get hairgrass and glosso growing in this tank, it's going to look awesome!

As far as the L. repens, its growing already! It looks so much better now =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Update 4/23/05*

Here is an update image 3 days after lighting and planting. 










I am going to setup a DIY C02 for now, but for some reason in the past the intake of my ehiem won't diffuse the C02 into the tank. Is there any other way I can get C02 to diffuse w/o using a lot of equipment?


----------



## Pharo (Jan 30, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Is there any other way I can get C02 to diffuse w/o using a lot of equipment?


Sure, just get a small powerhead, UG filter top and some sponge. Run the CO2 line in from the bottom. It turned my tank water into club soda.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

If it is not diffusing in your filter, then you could use a gravel vac and powerhead combo to act as your reactor. Just bubbling it in tank would be a waste. Bubbling it under the output of the eheim maybe better but, not that great. I am not sure on using a diy inline reactor with diy co2, I have heard the pressure from the canister may be a problem with diy co2. I have never tried that. But I did use the gravelvac powerhead reactor and it worked very well. 

You could just hide it behind that L. Repens there.

Oh, Eheim makes a small co2 diffusor, maybe that under your output will work good. I sure someone here has tried eheim's co2 diffusor.


----------



## Scout (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks good! You should get some some great growth with the new light and CO2!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the help and comments.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Update 4/28/05 - 3 Gold Rams, Stocking Finished!*

I went to the lps today and bought 3 gold rams, 1 male and 2 female ratio. The guy was pretty good at sexing them, thus it was no problem. The gold rams are now in the tank, getting used to the tank. They are about 2-3" long and are pretty young, so it should be a while before they start to mature and breed.

Here are some pictures of them acclimating in the tank.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Those are some beautiful fish.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thank you, they'll be more beautiful if they were hiding in the back. But i'll be patience and wait a few days for them to get used to the tank, the feeding times, etc ... and they should be beauties of the tank!


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Thank you, they'll be more beautiful if they were hiding in the back. But i'll be patience and wait a few days for them to get used to the tank, the feeding times, etc ... and they should be beauties of the tank!


Those are gorgeous! Would you mind giving me the Latin name for them? How big do they get???


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

GTApuffgal said:


> Those are gorgeous! Would you mind giving me the Latin name for them? How big do they get???


I'm not sure if latin name and scientific name are similar but, they are called microgeophagus ramirez gold. They get up to 4", the ones you see in the pictures are around 2-3".


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> I'm not sure if latin name and scientific name are similar but, they are called microgeophagus ramirez gold. They get up to 4", the ones you see in the pictures are around 2-3".


Ooooh, so they are a gold version of the German Ram... Very pretty! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah, they are different breeds of microgeophagus rameriez, there are golds, german blues, and bolivians. In my opinion, I like german blues a lot better when their older, but the ones at the lps I had no intrest what so ever, the golds looks much better. 

Are you planning to get some when you re-stock your tank?


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Yeah, they are different breeds of microgeophagus rameriez, there are golds, german blues, and bolivians. In my opinion, I like german blues a lot better when their older, but the ones at the lps I had no intrest what so ever, the golds looks much better.
> 
> Are you planning to get some when you re-stock your tank?


I'm doing my homework! I have fallen in love with everybody's Rams around here! But I've been a bit nervous because of their apparent fragility. My recent Oto semi-success (5 out of 6 left - KOW) has given me a little more nerve... There is an nice older gentleman at my new club who is the dwarf Cichlid man and I'm hoping he can help me decide too. I love little cichlids and their colors and behaviors. Just need to decide. Your new little guys are beauties! Going on the list!

Any tips???


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for your intrest in my rams, do you need tips as in information on the species or tips on your stocking?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have about 4 weeks left until finals, and then i'm done with school for now. For the summer, I plan on getting new plants as the red ludwigia is boring me =( so I might just keep a few stems and give alway the rest. What kind of background plant that will fill nicely do you guys suggest? I may so be getting a centered piece of driftwood as well.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

same here. exams are june 4th through 7th, and then im done till september :icon_bigg 

background plants... vals? crypt balansae is really nice, but it takes 1-2 months to get going. If you're looking at stems, just pick something you'd like.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I am a plant noob, and don't know all the stem plants. I'll look around at other people's tank and see what I like.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Yeah, they are different breeds of microgeophagus rameriez, there are golds, german blues, and bolivians.


Very nice pair of golds you found, John. FYI, bolivian rams are a different species than German/Blue/Gold rams. A close "cousin", but different . If they are 2-3", they are sexually mature adults. My blues were spawning at less than 2".


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I believe my rams are showing signs of breeding, they are more active and the male is always near one female and the other female is just wandering around in the corner by herself.

Actually I would say the rams I have are nearly 1-2" its hard to tell how big they are but they are around that size.

Edit: Hey uni, I was just looking at your 46g bowfront tank and I was wondering how did you manage your fern to be so high like a background plant? How high was your driftwood?


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

fern gets big. really big. I have leaves that are 8 inches long.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks said:


> fern gets big. really big. I have leaves that are 8 inches long.


Yeah I know, i'm thinking about starting with a few rhizomes and see how they do for my new background plant. I'm also planning to get hairgrass as well.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Hey uni, I was just looking at your 46g bowfront tank and I was wondering how did you manage your fern to be so high like a background plant? How high was your driftwood?



Check out this thread, John. The fern was planted fairly high, and the driftwood is tall as well (giving the fern lots of rooting area).


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

unirdna said:


> Check out this thread, John. The fern was planted fairly high, and the driftwood is tall as well (giving the fern lots of rooting area).


Wow, how did I missed that thread? What a wonderful improvement uni!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Gold Rams Pictures*

Here are some pictures of 2 of the gold rams. The male is really showing his colors, love the blue tint on his scales =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Gold Ram Eggs!*

Wow, today has just been a sweet day for me. When I got home fed the fish and went back up stairs and didn't take a look at the tank until now. Well guess what I found? Eggs! My Gold Rams had paired up and somehow they spawned and I missed it! I know this batch is going to be a dud, but i'm so happy that my rams finally paired up! There are almost nearly 100 or more! 

Here are some pictures!!!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I went to the lps today re-stock on frozen foods and I end up buying a new piece of driftwood. As you can see I already attached java moss and java fern windelov to it. I will be getting a bunch of java ferns next week which I will be attaching to the left. Notice in the background, yes the ludwigia repens all melted away on me =( Only a few stems left.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

That's a nice piece of wood John, Why you think the l repens melted? That is usually a pretty tough plant.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

cprroy73 said:


> That's a nice piece of wood John, Why you think the l repens melted? That is usually a pretty tough plant.


Thanks, I have no idea. One by one, leaves started to fall apart and the whole stem just went black and was very soft and they just apparently melted.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

This is just a wonderful day! My gold rams are at it again, this time they are smarter and laid eggs on substrate so that it's not visible by other fish. Somehow I think its a dumb spot to lay eggs, becuase I can't get a good image of it very well! The eggs are laid behind the new piece of driftwood that I got. Hopefully this time the eggs will hatch and i'll haul them over to the 10g with the parents as well.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

Fish can really lay eggs twice two days apart? that's crazy!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know my self either but the male keeps on eating the eggs right after I turned on the light. I have a video of them spawning that I would like to show you guys sometime today. I will be moving the pair to the 10g with breeding slate so that they are more secure and so that the eggs will hatch. I heard that the first few times they spawn, the eggs will be eaten.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

are you sure they didn't just move the eggs?


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Are you sure you dont have two females ... hey its possible if they laid eggs twice in two days.

Andrew


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh they ate the eggs, I saw them (male). I have 2 females yes, but there could be a chance that both of the female laid eggs if not one. I've been feeding frozen blood worms and tetramin flakes every day and doing weekly water changes of 30%.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a quick comment on your Ludwigia repens melting...
My L. repens withered away from about 5 or 6 stems to 1 stem. This was in the beginning when I had a bad case of bga and hair algae. When things improved it took off and is becoming quite a bush. The only specific water parameter that's changed is the lowering of No3 from ~80ppm to 5-10 ppm. Those blue rams look beautiful. Have they actually spawned yet? 
-Ryan


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

They are gold rams, they've spawned twice but i've neglected to raise the fry since my 10 gallon is now in captivity of a nest full of betta eggs. They accidently spawned on the day I was going to remove them >_<.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

A friend of mine sent me a bunch of plants, mostly java fern. Here are some pictures of them.

- Java Fern (Regular)
- Java Fern (Windelov)
- Pennywort
- Anubias Nana Petite

Yeah I planted the pennywort wrong, although it looks better how I planted it =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I just placed an order on 2x 20lb bags of Eco-Complete substrate for planted aquariums at aquariumplants.com! It was a bargain! $9.95/bag and $18.00 shipping. It reguarly cost $29.98 for a 15lb bag at my lps, i'm glad that it was on sale!

This will be a new addition to rennovating my 20g tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Woo hoo! My Eco Complete came in the mail today! Fast shipping too! This should be enough to fill in my 20g tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alright, school is out and now I am relieved and not have to stress out. First things I wil be doing is removing all the shultz aquatic soil, then turn off my canister filter. Scoop the fishies, then take out the water. Rinse the tank, scrub any algae and this tank is going to be setup with 100% eco complete I had bought from aquariumplants.com

I will be starting out with water wisteria for at least a month or more then moving on to other plants, but i'll have to make sure my tank is balanced.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Heres an update, please let me know which driftwood position do you like best.


----------



## Cruise Control (Dec 16, 2004)

I like 003!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I went with it as well, it looks like it fits the tank nicely. Here is a picture of where my tank stands today, should be recieving water wisteria saturday =)

Edit: Any suggestions of what kind of plants should be attached to the driftwood? I have a nice size anubias nana petite that I am thinking about adding!


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

John, I like the wood. If you have enough petite nana then cover it. 
Or put anubias nana on the center top portion then some type of moss on the 3 points that touch to sub. Then some type of background plant and midground around both sides of the wood. Hell I don't know what I am talkin about :tongue:


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Put some ferns on the wood and nanas at the base surrounding the wood and get like some hairgrass foreground, it'll be very nice. For background use a tall grass plant? Not sure.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't think java ferns like that wood but I will give it a try. I may stick with water wisteria in the background, hairgrass on both sides of the driftwood and glosso in the foreground, taiwan moss in the middle of driftwood, and anubias nana petite towards the right on the driftwood.

Here is a crappy layout, but it demonstrates what I have planned. Let me know what you think!


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

It will look great once it is grown in. Good luck.


----------



## bc_hawaii (May 2, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.... 

I can't remember if you said it in a previous post that you're only going to have wisteria in the beginning, but I'd recommend using a couple of other bunch/stemmed plants for the background to give it some variety.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

bc_hawaii said:


> Sounds like a plan....
> 
> I can't remember if you said it in a previous post that you're only going to have wisteria in the beginning, but I'd recommend using a couple of other bunch/stemmed plants for the background to give it some variety.


Yes, wisteria to start off and once it has grown I will gradually be adding newer plants. Taking one step at a time =)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi, this anubias nana petite was given to me by another friend (depthC) long time ago. When I got it, it had 11 leaves, and now I believe it has 13. If you had this plant would you split the rhizome into two pieces or just let it grow more and then cut it later?


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Based on your diagram above, if you want to attach it to both 'legs' of the driftwood, I'd go ahead and cut it in the middle. Then again, I might hold it up to the driftwood first to see if it might look too small after splitting. It should actually work out either way, in my mind.

Lot of help, right  ,
Brian.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you think there is enough roots to split the rhizome?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

The roots aren't that important so long as the rhizome is healthy..


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't think roots are too important for an anubias. So long as the rhizome is good and healthy (e.g. solid, not mushy), roots will grow when you attach it to something.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alright, thank you for your advice.


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Judging by the picture, the Anubias looks very healthy. I don't think there'd be any problems splitting it. Plus I'm sure you'll be happy with the bushier appearance it'll take on after a while.

-Jeremiah


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I will be splitting the rhizome into two anubias when I start buying plants for my 20g tank around July time.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to Chad (Chadly) for swapping my shultz aquatic soil for one of his amazon swords. I didn't realize it made a really big difference, the green really contrasted against my dark substrate. This amazon sword is going to grow into one heck of a mother plant, any idea how it propragated?


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

Looks great john! I like the bright green it has. I believe they propogate from runners?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

chadly said:


> Looks great john! I like the bright green it has. I believe they propogate from runners?


Thanks, I think so too but we'll just have to wait and see =)


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

I think they mutiply by baby plants on the leaves from what I've seen (like java fern)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

After reeding a bit on how this plant produces, it actually does grow by shooting out runners but it'll take a while before mine does.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Sword runners are a bit different that those put out by Vals and Sags as they tend to be more flying stems with baby plants attached to the end. When the plantlets develop some roots you clip off and plant them. You'll want to watch how many swords you try to grow in a 20g tank, though. Unless they are dwarf/compact versions even a single plant can overwhelm a small tank.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

bharada said:


> Sword runners are a bit different that those put out by Vals and Sags as they tend to be more flying stems with baby plants attached to the end. When the plantlets develop some roots you clip off and plant them. You'll want to watch how many swords you try to grow in a 20g tank, though. Unless they are dwarf/compact versions even a single plant can overwhelm a small tank.


Amen to that!! Be careful...my suggestion would be to plant a midground plant or hedge of H. micranthemoides in front of the sword (not directly since the big leaves will shade it). That way you can trim the outer leaves that become too tall for your tank....just snip at the base of the leaf. 

I've got a regular am. sword and an ozelot in my 65g and leaves are already starting to poke out of the top of the tank and its pretty darn tall by my standards (2 feet)!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow George, thats a big sword! Unfortunately the sword won't stay there, i'm placing it there becuase thats where most of the shines at. Once it grows and grows, it'll be put in the background.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well it looks like after doing a water change on my fry tank, I peeked at darkness of my 20g and spot a batch of eggs that the gold rams laid. I know this will be another unsucessful batch, but its great that they are spawning every now and then. Maybe some day I will dedicate my time to raising the fry =)


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats cool man! I don't know of any place that sells Rams around where I live. I would love to own a pair. Hurry up and grow some up for me and I will be your first customer.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> Thats cool man! I don't know of any place that sells Rams around where I live. I would love to own a pair. Hurry up and grow some up for me and I will be your first customer.


Hehehe, for them in a tank like that the chances for the eggs to hatch is almost zero. They keep on eating the eggs, but I will find sometime and raise the eggs my self once I get my betta fry all grown up.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

John, Do you have pics of your betta fry? That's something I'd like to see.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

No I don't, they are very hard to take. I will try to take some tommorow though!

But you can also view my gallery just incase if I don't post here.

Link: http://www.thatsmytank.com/gallery


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Here is a shot of my 20g planted tank after planting all the plants I had bought from members on www.plantedtank.net, I do not know all of the plants but know most of them. I will also not be keeping all of the plants when I start scaping the tank a bit more.


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

nevermind... computer was just being slow.. i see the pic now.


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice. Big improvement over the lone Sword. I bet your fish appreciate the cover.


----------

